# 3.6L V8 question.



## Francesco Baracca (Jul 18, 2005)

What kind of injection system...electronic? Mechanical?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 3.6L V8 question. (Francesco Baracca)*

EFI bosch motronic 
http://www.myv8q.com/index.htm


----------

